# Boilers



## baskerboo (Dec 18, 2012)

Does anyone have a boiler but is too sad to kill it? I don't have one, but I am the type of person that can't kill an animal after I have met it. Too sad...


----------



## toybarons (Nov 14, 2012)

I bet there are. I know many people who own turkeys that can't bring themselves to kill them because of just that. Many people think turkeys are dim-witted. Many commercial birds are because their senses have been dumbed down through breeding. I have a 3 year old Bronze tom who is my pet. I have met other Bronze owners. I know more than a few that have to send their birds out to a processor because they can't bring themselves to cull them. So I think there are peole who might have kept a broiler for the same reason.


----------



## baskerboo (Dec 18, 2012)

See, now I find turkeys to be adorable!!! I love there wattles, and it makes me sad on Thanksgiving to eat turkey, but hey, tradition is tradition! I can't stand the fact that animals are killed, but I could never go vegetarian!!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Watch the movie Hungry for Change. Interesting movie about 3 people who go vegan for a short time.


----------



## toybarons (Nov 14, 2012)

I love giving my pet turkey huggs. I'm also a bit of a wattle-cuddler too. My husband always rolls his eyes when I do. *hee hee* I don't know if I could ever become a vegan. I must admit that the more I learn about the suffering and mistreatment of livestock that goes on in factory farms, the more I find myself questioning meat & poultry when I buy it. I'm all for the small producer, but again, money becomes an issue. I know it costs a small producer more, I don't argue the price on finished meat, but I live on a budget. I have found myself though making better choices when I do buy my food.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

The more I research, the more I learn the answer to good health, longevity and economy is eating lots and lots of vegetables. Fruits, nuts and seeds are important too. But it's all about the vegs. Then you can add eggs, meats, cheeses and butter almost as a garnish. That's how you live a long and healthy life. I still have carrots, melons and beets from my Summer garden that I'm eating. Just dropped another pants size too. Lost 65 pounds so far this year by changing my diet and doing Yoga as often as I can.


----------



## toybarons (Nov 14, 2012)

Congrates Energyvet!


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

baskerboo said:


> Does anyone have a boiler but is too sad to kill it? I don't have one, but I am the type of person that can't kill an animal after I have met it. Too sad...


Check around your area for a local "processor" or even someone that processes wild game like deer.....some will also do chickens for a nominal fee! I used to kill ALL of my own but when I found a place about 20 minutes away that will process mine for $2 each and vacuum pack them ready for the freezer I'm a happy camper! No more chicken plucking for this guy, unless I run across a mean rooster that has to die right now or the wife wants a fresh bird for dinner!


----------



## Riverdale (Jun 23, 2012)

BuckeyeChickens said:


> Check around your area for a local "processor" or even someone that processes wild game like deer.....some will also do chickens for a nominal fee! I used to kill ALL of my own but when I found a place about 20 minutes away that will process mine for $2 each and vacuum pack them ready for the freezer I'm a happy camper! No more chicken plucking for this guy, unless I run across a mean rooster that has to die right now or the wife wants a fresh bird for dinner!


I am planning on doing a on-site custom butcher/scald/pluck operation (back when I had 3 days a week off  ) Still planning on doing this in the future.

No 'processing' (ie gutting) due to Health Department (and Michigan Dept of Ag) rules. If I gut them, the hoops get BIG as does *my* liability. If I don't open the cavity, I am not liable.

Of course, this is something *at* your place *at* your convienence, so you can't have everything


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

I guess I look at it a different way ...

My critters are food for the table, as such they get waited on hand and foot till the big day. I feed them, water them and clean up after them ... in return they give me a nice meal with none of the extra crap the big guys add.

A veggie life is not for me but a nice extra.

To each their own.


----------



## Riverdale (Jun 23, 2012)

Sundancers said:


> I guess I look at it a different way ...
> 
> My critters are food for the table, as such they get waited on hand and foot till the big day. I feed them, water them and clean up after them ... in return they give me a nice meal with none of the extra crap the big guys add.
> 
> ...


Some just have a hard time because they are attached to the animals. I grew up on a farm, and have no such qualms.

2 quick stories

#1 The first year (2006) we lived in our house. The first year we had chickens. My son was 5 and my daughter was 3. DW and I tried to butcher the broilers 'out of sight' of the kids. We had chicken that night, and the boy asked "Is this one of ours?" No wanting to lie, I said "Yes". 
His reply, "It sure is tasty!"

#2The second year, we got pullets and broilers. The daughter asked if we could name them. The son got a disgusted look on his face and said "We can name the colored ones, but the white ones are named 'Dinner'" 

Our last turkeys were named 'Thanks' and 'Chris' (for Thanksgiving and Christmas). The kids named them


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

Vegan = Old Indian word for Poor Hunter ;-)


----------

